# Get a feel for Alberta life



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

Anyone who listens to radio online might try Calgary's Lite96 Radio station. at LITE 96 - Today's Lite Rock
One of my favourite shows is Don, Joanne and the Coach, who jointly present a morning show. You'll get lots of news snippets about things happening in Calgary and the surrounding area, hear ads for where to buy things, hear about government policy, find out what the weather is really like (quote from today's show - "the mosquitos were BAD last night...") and generally get a good feel for Calgary life (Krispy Kreme have shut down their donut store in Calgary....). Plus, they play an acceptable mix of light music.
Enjoy!
Deeana


----------

